# Are Peterson pipes decent?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I'm starting to get the hang of the pipe finally.

I will be using my cobb exclusivly for a while yet until I get pretty comfortable with it.

I have been thinking about picking up a nicer briar for when I feel a bit more comfortable about pipe smoking.

Pipe smoking has a pretty big learning curve IMOP and it has been one of the more difficult things for me to pick up on.

Anywho, are peterson pipes fairly decent?

These are the two I've really been looking at.

*The Dracula - $102.00*










*Sherlock holmes - $187.00
*










I like the look of the Sherlock holmes pipe bit I'm not sure I really want to spend that kind of money on a pipe at this point as I'm still kind of new.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I am a fan. I own 4 Pete's. All of them smoke dry and well IMO. Some people don't care for their system pipes, but the one I own seems to work great. The P-lip is another thing that some people don't care for...it does take a while to get used too...

I think a Pete would be a good first briar, that or a Savinelli. 

I have always wanted a Dracula, just think they are cool and I have Nosferatu tattooed on my arm, so I deem it appropiate. However I don't want a new one, I want an estate, so I guess I'll keep searching!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Branzig said:


> I am a fan. I own 4 Pete's. All of them smoke dry and well IMO. Some people don't care for their system pipes, but the one I own seems to work great. The P-lip is another thing that some people don't care for...it does take a while to get used too...
> 
> I think a Pete would be a good first briar, that or a Savinelli.
> 
> I have always wanted a Dracula, just think they are cool and I have Nosferatu tattooed on my arm, so I deem it appropiate. However I don't want a new one,* I want an estate*, so I guess I'll keep searching!


Excuse my noobish question here, I think I know the answer but I'm gonna ask anyhow.

Why exactly would you want an estate instead of a new one?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

If you insist on a new pipe, you might want to browse through the Savinelli Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com, but I'd take a pass through the estates there, too. I would not buy a Peterson myself, but some like them. I really hate that p-lip. :tsk: There are a ton of decent pipe makers in that price range, such as Nording, Sasieni and Luciano. Restored estates pipes can be a real bargain, so I'd recommend during a little more surfing in that world. Or face the reality that you won't be able to resist getting the Pete, and then after smoking it for a few days decide that the "other pipe" is what you really wanted...and while ordering THAT one, you sort of check out ebay and put in a bid "just for kicks", then...you'll be needing a pipe rack, of course. :evil:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

huskers said:


> Excuse my noobish question here, I think I know the answer but I'm gonna ask anyhow.
> 
> Why exactly would you want an estate instead of a new one?


Not a noobish question at all!

For one thing, I just dig estates. They're kind of my thing. I love to work on them and restore them, I like the history of them and the mystery of where the pipe may of been and who may of smoked it.

And second of all, for the most part, you can score estate pipes a lot cheaper. In this day in age of Ebay, Etsy, Craigslist, etc...the estate market is just huge and the deals are everywhere to be found.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

freestoke said:


> If you insist on a new pipe, you might want to browse through the Savinelli Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com, but I'd take a pass through the estates there, too. I would not buy a Peterson myself, but some like them. I really hate that p-lip. :tsk: There are a ton of decent pipe makers in that price range, such as Nording, Sasieni and Luciano. Restored estates pipes can be a real bargain, so I'd recommend during a little more surfing in that world. Or face the reality that you won't be able to resist getting the Pete, and then after smoking it for a few days decide that the "other pipe" is what you really wanted...and while ordering THAT one, you sort of check out ebay and put in a bid "just for kicks", then...you'll be needing a pipe rack, of course. :evil:


Do you just not like how the P-lip feels in your mouth or is there something else you don't like about the lip?

lol, I can see this might be a slippery slope like cigars.

I found a St. Patricks day pipe I like too.

Those nordings look kind of cool too.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Branzig said:


> Not a noobish question at all!
> 
> For one thing, I just dig estates. They're kind of my thing. I love to work on them and restore them, I like the history of them and the mystery of where the pipe may of been and who may of smoked it.
> 
> And second of all, for the most part, you can score estate pipes a lot cheaper. In this day in age of Ebay, Etsy, Craigslist, etc...the estate market is just huge and the deals are everywhere to be found.


ah, gotcha.....

I was thinking so you didnt have to break it in!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

huskers said:


> Do you just not like how the P-lip feels in your mouth or is there something else you don't like about the lip?
> 
> *lol, I can see this might be a slippery slope like cigars.
> *
> ...


The P-lip directs the smoke at the roof of your mouth vs. your tongue. Some people despise it, some love it. I don't mind it, but I do admit I prefer a regular stem over a P-lip 90% of the time.

And you have no idea.

It's more like a mountain covered in WD-40 that a KY-lube truck rolled over on, then was bombed by a load of axle grease. :lol:



huskers said:


> ah, gotcha.....
> 
> I was thinking so you didnt have to break it in!


Well yes, that is a plus too! But it is by no means a selling factor to me. Breaking in a pipe isn't to bad really.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Branzig said:


> The P-lip directs the smoke at the roof of your mouth vs. your tongue. Some people despise it, some love it. I don't mind it, but I do admit I prefer a regular stem over a P-lip 90% of the time.
> 
> And you have no idea.
> 
> ...


Thats one thing I really need to research more.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> Thats one thing I really need to research more.


Pipe smoking is way too complicated. 
Maybe I should be more old school and not get so technical. I doubt anyone gave a shit about how dry the tobacco is and such a hundred years ago.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

huskers said:


> Thats one thing I really need to research more.


It's time consuming, but other than that no bigs. Fill about a quarter bowl, smoke it 100% all the way down. Fill about 1/2 a bowl, smoke it 100% all the way down. Fill 3/4 of a bowl, smoke it all the way down. Fill full, smoke it all the way down. It's all about that slow build up of protective carbon. A lot of people use burley because it builds cake the quickest.



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Pipe smoking is way too complicated.
> Maybe I should be more old school and not get so technical. I doubt anyone gave a shit about how dry the tobacco is and such a hundred years ago.


It's only as complicated as you make it brother :lol:

I think dropping the technical aspect of it all wouldn't be a bad idea at all! Believe it or not, I find cigar smoking more difficult than pipes. Burn issues, torch lighting, temperature, RH, storage, outdoor conditions....way more complicated :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

huskers said:


> Do you just not like how the P-lip feels in your mouth or is there something else you don't like about the lip?


As Brandon said, it directs the smoke to the roof of your mouth. The problem is that you can't direct it anywhere else! If you smoked a p-lip ten times per day, you'd develop a cleft palate, I think. A normal stem allows you to move the smoke stream around, so that you don't keep hitting the same spot all the time, but it also allows the smoke to be aimed so that it doesn't hit anything nearby. The p-lip cannot be aimed into open space, permit the smoke to dissipate and cool. Clenched, it aims a stream of hot, humid, steamy smoke directly up into the bone tissue in such a way that I am convinced that it would lead to tooth loss.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> I find cigar smoking more difficult than pipes. Burn issues, torch lighting, temperature, RH, storage, outdoor conditions....way more complicated :lol:


Precisely. Besides, have you ever tried to smoke a cigar upside down in a rain storm? Good luck with that!



Branzig said:


> Fill about a quarter bowl, smoke it 100% all the way down. Fill about 1/2 a bowl, smoke it 100% all the way down. Fill 3/4 of a bowl, smoke it all the way down. Fill full, smoke it all the way down.


To heck with all of that. Just fill and smoke and let the cake take care of itself. ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

huskers said:


> ah, gotcha.....
> 
> I was thinking so you didnt have to break it in!


Obviously, what Brandon is doing, ie, buying pipes that need restoring, is something of a chore is you don't enjoy that sort of thing, but you can buy estates that have already been restored and are ready to smoke immediately. Those can be just like new pipes that have already been broken it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't own any Petersons, and probably never will. I've just heard too many bad things about them. Poor draw seems to be pretty standard, and from what I've heard, they just dip their pipes in the stain, so that you have to smoke the stain out of the bowl. There are too many good pipe makers out there to put up with that.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My biggest issue with Peterson is that most of the shapes are designed so that they can be drilled to accept the 9mm filter which is popular in Europe. If you look at the tenon of a Peterson it's HUGE. This is good in that it will never break, but the problem is that the space created at the bottom of the mortise between the end of the tenon and the draft hole is a much larger diameter than more common pipe designs, and that the draft hole almost never lines up with the center of the stem creating turbulence when air is drawn in. This causes condensation to collect at the end of the tenon, and a pipe cleaner will never pass through without doing the push/pull/twist dance to walk the tip of the cleaner around to the draft hole. 

If the end of the tenon was carved out in a concave cone shape this would probably alleviate some off the issue, but their not, they're usually a rounded convex shape. I love the look of my 999 silver spigot, and am thankful that I can break it down hot, because I usually have to remove the stem and wipe the end off with a tissue once or twice during a bowl.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Just fill and smoke and let the cake take care of itself. ipe:


This! I don't worry about all the technical aspects of pipe smoking. I just fill it with whatever tobacco I have a hankering for and enjoy the heck out of it! I have a few (my MM CG cob for instance) that could probably use a reaming as the cake is getting thick. But I just use a pocket knife or my gerber and scrape some of it out and just keep going.

My biggest problem with pipe smoking is keeping my zippo filled and keeping matches on hand.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

So many great points!



Emperor Zurg said:


> To heck with all of that. Just fill and smoke and let the cake take care of itself. ipe:


This has been, and will continue to be my method for breaking in a pipe^^^. Dozens and dozens, and counting- it has yet to fail me.



MarkC said:


> I don't own any Petersons, and probably never will. I've just heard too many bad things about them. Poor draw seems to be pretty standard, and from what I've heard, they just dip their pipes in the stain, so that you have to smoke the stain out of the bowl. There are too many good pipe makers out there to put up with that.


Their mass production techniques are a turn-off in my opinion for a pipe that price. Dr. Grabows have more time spent being worked over by hand than some Petersons, and are 20% or less of the price.



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> *Pipe smoking is way too complicated. *
> Maybe I should be more old school and not get so technical. I doubt anyone gave a shit about how dry the tobacco is and such a hundred years ago.


As others have said- it is only as complicated as you want to make it. In reality though, we have just as many seemingly over-the-top practices thrown around regarding cigars on Puff. People are sent to the hospital on a daily basis due to heart palpitations that are tied to seeing their cigars drop 2 whole points in Rh, or because someone put a naked cigar in with all their cellophane wearing treasures :lol: If I didn't go "old school" I would quit both hobbies because minutia takes the fun out of stuff.



Branzig said:


> The P-lip directs the smoke at the roof of your mouth vs. your tongue. Some people despise it, some love it. I don't mind it, but I do admit I prefer a regular stem over a P-lip 90% of the time.


The P-lip is definitely not my thing, and I'm convinced the way in which the smoke is directed into your mouth effects how you taste the blend.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

freestoke said:


> As Brandon said, it directs the smoke to the roof of your mouth. The problem is that you can't direct it anywhere else! If you smoked a p-lip ten times per day, you'd develop a cleft palate, I think. A normal stem allows you to move the smoke stream around, so that you don't keep hitting the same spot all the time, but it also allows the smoke to be aimed so that it doesn't hit anything nearby. The p-lip cannot be aimed into open space, permit the smoke to dissipate and cool. Clenched, it aims a stream of hot, humid, steamy smoke directly up into the bone tissue in such a way that I am convinced that it would lead to tooth loss.


this pretty much scared me away from peterson pipes all together..........thanks.

LOL

I finally found some pipes that were visually appealing to me and now my search continues.

Glad I found out before purchase though.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Whats the verdict on the Butz-Choquin brand?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

huskers said:


> this pretty much scared me away from peterson pipes all together..........thanks.
> 
> LOL
> 
> I finally found some pipes that were visually appealing to me and now my search continues.


All the pipes you showed originally don't have P-lips :lol:



huskers said:


> Whats the verdict on the Butz-Choquin brand?


Love 'em :thumb:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to put in a plug for my favorite brand in this range; have you checked out any Stanwells?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Branzig said:


> All the pipes you showed originally don't have P-lips :lol:
> 
> Love 'em :thumb:


By god, they don't have P-lips.......cool. (didn't go back and look till you said something)

Guess I assumed they did since the conversation was brought up.

I like the ones I posted a lot.

Is the draw really that bad on them?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I have to put in a plug for my favorite brand in this range; have you checked out any Stanwells?


no but I will, thanks!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

huskers said:


> By god, they don't have P-lips.......cool. (didn't go back and look till you said something)
> 
> Guess I assumed they did since the conversation was brought up.
> 
> ...


I have noticed that many or all Peterson pipes are available with a standard bit option. As much as the p-lip is kind of their "thing" they know that not everybody digs them.

I have an estate Peterson System 314 (with a p-lip) that has a great draw. I intend to get more Petersons in the future, as I like them aesthetically, and I have the impression that a well broken-in Peterson makes a great smoker. They've got a lot of history too. One of Mark Twain's favorite pipes was a Peterson.

One thing to be watchful of, is that some Petersons have very small bowls. When picking a pipe, pay attention to measurements. Pictures don't always convey well how large or small a pipe really is. Smokingpipes gives all the measurements, which is nice. Some sites don't. That Dracula you showed looks like a nice pipe.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cpmcdill said:


> I have noticed that many or all Peterson pipes are available with a standard bit option. As much as the p-lip is kind of their "thing" they know that not everybody digs them.
> 
> I have an estate Peterson System 314 (with a p-lip) that has a great draw. I intend to get more Petersons in the future, as I like them aesthetically, and I have the impression that a well broken-in Peterson makes a great smoker. They've got a lot of history too. One of Mark Twain's favorite pipes was a Peterson.
> 
> One thing to be watchful of, is that some Petersons have very small bowls. When picking a pipe, pay attention to measurements. Pictures don't always convey well how large or small a pipe really is. Smokingpipes gives all the measurements, which is nice. Some sites don't. That Dracula you showed looks like a nice pipe.


Thanks Christopher, I think I like the (01) style the best.

Peterson Dracula 2012 Sandblasted (01) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com










I know its a bit to artsy and busy for some of the older guys but I like it a lot.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

huskers said:


> Thanks Christopher, I think I like the (01) style the best.
> 
> Peterson Dracula 2012 Sandblasted (01) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> I know its a bit to artsy and busy for some of the older guys but I like it a lot.


Oh yeah, that's a nice one. Bowl has a good diameter and depth. Looks like it could be a good smoker.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> I have noticed that many or all Peterson pipes are available with a standard bit option. As much as the p-lip is kind of their "thing" they know that not everybody digs them.


I have seen replacement stems for all P-lip pipes. So if you do buy a P-lip and it isn't your thing, you aren't stuck.



huskers said:


> Thanks Christopher, I think I like the (01) style the best.
> 
> Peterson Dracula 2012 Sandblasted (01) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> ...


I really really really like that pipe. A lot. :lol:

On the bright side, if you buy it and end up not liking it, you know that you have someone to sell it too. oke:


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks amazing. Btw has petersons ever addressed the concerns with quality?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Two of my three favorite pipes are Petersons, and they are GREAT smokers.

One is a Peterson Belgique, a wonderful small pipe for quick smokes. The other is a green-spray apple with a sterling silver military mount. Both have fishtail bits, no P-lips for me!

My other favorite pipe is a Nording Grade-one freehand.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

pipinho said:


> Looks amazing. Btw has petersons ever addressed the concerns with quality?


I didn't know they had that many quality concerns.

Of course all the Pete's that I own are older...but they smoke like champs. Dry and well ipe:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I personally like the p-lip and think it would be good for a new smoker as it avoids tongue burn which is going to be one of the biggest complaints for 90% of new pipe smokers. I don't think anyone really believes petersons are bad pipes, but alot of people will claim they are lower quality, and most notably, more mass produced, than pipes in their equivalent price range.

However...You should check out Savinellis. Hard to beat the value of many of their lines.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Peterson Aran bulldog that I use for smoking Latakia blends. It's a nice pipe, the stem fits nice and tight, it has really nice grain, and I dig the silver band on it. I also do not mind the p lip, it brings a different smoking experience compared to my other pipes. The biggest annoyance however is that I can't run a pipe cleaner through it and I have heard this is a problem with a lot of Pete's.

I still prefer my savinelli's. they are a great value, and the three I have smoke great.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Three Peterson's here and all smoke good.
My two Nordings though, smoke great.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Huskers,

I rarely make recommendations on buying pipes because it's a very personal matter. There's a nice hand made pipe with good grain that was made from the best quality briar that's available on eBay. It should clean up well and with a quality new lucite stem the cost should be less than $50.

PM me if you're interested and I'll fill you in on the details.

Pete


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

There has been growing concerns with draft holes not drilled correctly, dumping the whole bowl in stain so the inside of the bowl is Coates, ect... Stuff that you really don't see in say savinellis or nordinfs


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

pipinho said:


> There has been growing concerns with draft holes not drilled correctly, dumping the whole bowl in stain so the inside of the bowl is Coates, ect... Stuff that you really don't see in say savinellis or nordinfs


My Pete's don't have these issues...of course all my Pete's with the exception of one is pre-1980.

But the one that I have that is relatively new is constructed flawlessly IMO.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

I have had a couple of QC issues concerning the engraving/ stamping on my petes, Some being estates, some being brand new. It doesn't affect the smoking characteristics but if you're paying upwards of 100 for a pipe, it might concern you. YMMV. I know you have your mind set on the Dracula pipe but the Estate Petersons at smoking pipes dot com are usually unsmoked and can be purchased relatively cheaper.

Something that I've found is that I like packing more hearty baccy in my p-lip pipes (2). I find when I smoke a VA the flavor isn't received as well but for English and/or Burley Blends (Especially Irish Flake and University Flake, go figure) the p-lip is very nice. 

But, my 107 Rocky Donegal is one of my favorite pipes...and it has a p-lip


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. Motoyoshi said:


> Something that I've found is that I like packing more hearty baccy in my p-lip pipes (2). I find when I smoke a VA the flavor isn't received as well but for English and/or Burley Blends (Especially Irish Flake and University Flake, go figure) the p-lip is very nice.


I totally agree with this statement.

Light VA blends and anything that doesn't have a bit of meat to it really can get lost with a P-lip.

Which is kind of ironic, since VA seems to bite the worst to most people, and the best way to combat it would be the P-lip...but then you lose some of the flavors. Go figure. :lol:


----------

